# بدون أي دعاية أو إعلان ... شخصيات مدربي Pmp



## صانع النجاح (27 فبراير 2007)

مرحبا

جاءتني هذه الفكرة وأنا أقرأ أحد مقالات هذا الصرح الرائع والبحر الواسع في Pmp

الناس مختلفة وشخصياتها متباينة ولولا الاختلاف لما سارة الحياة وما رأينا الإنجازات والابداعات

لذلك نريد من كل من حضر دورة Pmp إدارة المشاريع الاحترافية أن يذكر اسم المدرب الذي تدرب عنده ونبذة عنه وعن شخصيته واسلوبه في التدريب
بهذا الشكل ممكن نساعد بعضنا في اختيار الشخصية اللي تناسبنا أكثر في اسلوب التدريب ..

لكن ....

لابد من تقوى الله في هذا الموضوع ، وتجنب الدعاية والاعلان لأسماء معينة فقط للدعاية والإعلان .. وتجنب المبالغة أو ذكر غير الموجود ..

وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## wirelesshunt (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا حضرت دورة PMP قبل شهر في مدينة الرياض مع المهنس نائل مطر من من شركة رواد الاتقان
وانا سأقول ما يمليه علي ضميري بهذا الانسان الرائع
في الحقيقه هذا ليس رأي أنا فقط ولكن غالبية او حتى جميع الذين حضروا معي هذه الدوره اعطوني نفس الانطباع عنه.
من الناحية الشخصيه انسان خلوق جدا ومن الناحية العلمية والعملية انسان متمكن في هذا الموضوع لدرجة كبيرة جدا حتى ان بعض المستشارين الذين حضروا الدوره لم يستطيعوا ان يحرجوه او يسكتوه ولو بسؤال واحد ,من ناحية ادرارة المحاضره وعرض الماده كان متمرسا ودقيقا ويراعي الله في الشرح وحتى ان الماده مرتبه بطريقه يستطيع المتدرب من خلالها الربط بين المواضع دوء عناء وخلافا لما هو موجود في PMBOK 
ولمن يريد اي معلومات اخرى فأنا مستعد للمساعدة


والسلام عليكم


----------



## صانع النجاح (10 مارس 2007)

ممتاز

شكرا لك


----------



## صانع النجاح (10 مارس 2007)

أخوي حضر الدورة عند Sac للتدريب
قدمها المدرب / م.تركي التركي
في الرياض
يقول إن المدرب متمكن جدا ، ومعروف على مستوى الخليج
اسلوبه في التدريب ممتاز ، وعنده اضافات يحتاجه أي شخص يبي يدخل الاختبار


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (10 مارس 2007)

والله مافهي جاحههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صانع النجاح (10 مارس 2007)

هاني عثمان سليمان قال:


> والله مافهي جاحههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 


اعتقد تحتاج اعادة قراءة واعادة كتابة

لم افهم المكتوب

بارك الله فيك ، أكيد مستعجل ، الله ييسر لك امورك


----------



## نبيل القوفي (10 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد حضرت دورتين في مدينة الرياض .
الأولى : مع المهندس / إبراهيم الشواربي ( مصري الجنسية ).
الثانية : مع أحد المختصين من أميركا ( لاأذكر إسمه ) وكانت خلال دورة من جهة العمل مع إحدى الشركات الإستشارية المتعاقد معها لتطوير العمل .
للأمانة التامة الدورة الأولى مع المهندس / إبراهيم كانت أفضل بجميع المقاييس والتي بعدها بحمد الله دخلت إختبار الـ Pmp ونجحت بها والكثير من الفضل لذلك يعود لله عز وجل وثم الدورة التي أخذتها معه .
( في النهاية ليس كل خبير في هذا المجال يستطيع إيصال المعلومات اللازمة للمتلقين ولكن هناك قدرات شخصية تختلف من شخص لآخر ).
والسلام عليكم ..,,,,,,


----------



## agaa (11 مارس 2007)

انا مع الاخ نبيل القوفي
مدرب 10/10

تحياتي


----------



## صانع النجاح (11 مارس 2007)

agaa قال:


> انا مع الاخ نبيل القوفي
> مدرب 10/10
> 
> تحياتي


 

نبيل القوفي ... هل اصبحت مدرب بعد حصولك على الشهادة ؟؟؟


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (13 مارس 2007)

فكرة ممتازة جزاك الله خير


----------



## صانع النجاح (14 مارس 2007)

ابو_عبدالرجمن
حياك الله

نبيل القوفي 
فهمت مقصد agaa

شكرا لكما


----------



## نبيل القوفي (17 مارس 2007)

الأستاذ / صانع النجاح ، و agaa
شكراً لكما على الرد ، وأتمنى أن أصبح مدرباً لما يمثله ذلك من ترسيخ وتقوية في مجالات هذا التخصص داخل عقلي بالإضافة إلى زيادة إمكانياتي العلمية وتقديم الفائدة للآخرين ، ولكن أعتقد أنه مراعاةً لضميري فإنني أحتاج إلى زيادة البحث والدراسة في مجال إدارة المشاريع ولذلك فإنني مشترك حالياً في برنامج معتمد من PMI يتكون من خمس دورات متقدمة ومكثفة في كل من دبي ولندن تؤهل للحصول على (Advance Master Certificate in Project Management) .

شكراً لكما . وكلمة ( حياك الله ) لها عندي ذكريات .


----------



## صانع النجاح (17 مارس 2007)

نبيل القوفي
حياك الله

وماشاء الله عليك ، الله يوفقك


----------



## الننار (19 مارس 2007)

اولا الشكر لهذا الموضوع واود ان اسال عن مراكز التدريب في الاردن من يملك معلومات عليها ؟؟
والاخ نبيل القوفي هل ممكن ان تزودنا بمزيد من المعلومات عن ال advance master certificate in project mangement?? واين يمكن دراسته؟؟؟ واخيرا الشكرا الجزيل


----------



## نبيل القوفي (20 مارس 2007)

الأخ / الننار
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا البرنامج (Advanced Master's Certificate in Project Management)يقدم من معهد (ESI) وهو معهد دولي له عدة فروع عالمية ( فرع منطقة الشرق الأوسط هو (IIR) في دبي) ويتطلب الحصول على الشهادة لهذا البرنامج إجتياز عدد خمسة دورات متقدمة في مجال إدارة المشاريع ( ملاحظة : لايتم القبول في البرنامج إلا بعد إثبات الحصول على شهادة (PMP) أو شهادات مشابهة ) وهذا البرنامج مخصص لمدراء المشاريع الذين لديهم خبرة سابقة والشهادة التي يتم الحصول عليها ( شهادة أساتذة متقدمة في إدارة المشاريع ) توازي 25 % من متطلبات درجة الماجستير في جامعة جورج واشنطن في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
( التي ترعى هذا البرنامج بالإشتراك مع (ESI)والشهادة مقدمة من قبلهم ) ، عزيزي يمكن أخذ معلومات أكثر عن هذه الدورات من الموقع (www.esi-europe.com)


----------



## shartooh (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخ نبيل القوفي انا مهندس عراقي خريج 2004 اكملت دورتين لبريمافيرا وحاليا ادرس Pmbok ولكن اواجه صعوبة في الكتاب هل اقرأه بالعربي ام بالانكليزي على اعتبار تغير المعني من والى العربية


----------



## watad (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
اسمح لى أن أدلى بدلوي وإن كان سؤالك للأخ نبيل القوفي

للأسف سأحيلك للنسخة الإنجليزي لكثير من الأسباب
-الدارج في مجال إدارة المشروعات حاليًا هو المصطلحات الإنجليزية فيجب أن تلم بها
-إذا كان الغرض من الدراسة هو الحصول على شهادة مدير مشروعات محترف فلن تنفعك النسخة العربية سوى عند استعصاء معنى بالإنجليزي وإن كنت أحبذ لتقوية اللغة الإنجليزية لديك محاولة معرفته بتفسير إنجليزي
-لي بعض الملاحظات على الترجمة العربية ومنها أنها حافظت على الطابع الجاف للكلام الأكاديمي دون استغلال كنوز لغتنا الجميلة
وفي النهاية أعتقد أنه من المناسب لنا حميعًا أن نلم بالنسخة العربية ولو بالشكل القليل حتى نبدأ تحريك وتحرير مصطلحات عربية خاصة مع ما نراه من توجه بعض الدول العربية لتعريب كثير من العلوم.... أستاذي للمصلحة القصيرة الفاعلة في مجال العمل عليك بالنسخة الإنجليزية، لأهداف سامية وطويلة الأجل وهى أكثر فاعلية على المدى البعيد عليك بالنسخة العربية.


----------



## نبيل القوفي (21 مارس 2007)

الأخ / shartooh
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أتفق تمامً مع الأخ / watad في أفضلية النسخة الإنجليزية من جميع النواحي ماعدا إذا أردت الإستفادة من اللغة العربية في أعمالك الحالية لسرعة الفهم والتطبيق العملي .
في حالة رغبتك في الحصول على شهادة (PMP) يجب عليك أولاً إثبات حصولك على 35 ساعة تدريبية و 4500 ساعة خبرة في مجال إدارة المشروعات قبل التقدم للإختبار ( النسخة الإنجليزية هي المصدر الأساسي ) ، دورات بريميفيرا التي حصلت عليها سوف تفيدك كثيراً في مجال إدارة المشروعات .
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوان الاعزاء انا على وشك البدء بدوره Pmp في دبي ما هي توجيهاتكم ونصائحكم
وشكرا


----------



## الننار (21 مارس 2007)

الاخ نبيل القوفي الشكر الجزيل للرد واهتمامك بالموضوع والشكر لكل عضو يحاول ان يشاركنا بخبرته .. في الحقيقة اني انصدمت نوعا ما بعدد الساعات المطلوبة(4500) للعمل في مجال ادارة المشاريع لدخول الامتحان فمثلا اني خريجة جديدة لهذا العام واختصاصي هندسة معمارية واعمل في هذا المجال فكيف لي ان احصل على عمل في مجال ادارة المشاريع لكي اوفي شرط عدد ساعات العمل للامتحان وانا لست من هذا الاختصاص ولا املك شهادة فيه ؟؟؟ ولكني ارغب ان اخوض هذا المجال واتعلم كل شي حوله .... 
ولكني في كل الاحوال في صدد البحث عن كتاب ريتا وكذلك ال pmbok لقرائته و حتى لو لم يكن لاجتياز الامتحان وانما للاستفادة الشخصية . 
واكرر سؤالي هل يملك احد معلومات عن اعطاء هذا الدورة في الاردن ؟؟ 
مع الشكر 
ملاحظة - انا الاخت ننار وليس الاخ


----------



## نبيل القوفي (21 مارس 2007)

الأخت / ننار 
أولاً : أتأسف على الخطأ غير المقصود .
ثانياً : إن عدد الساعات المطلوبة من الممكن إجتيازه في أي مرحلة داخل إدارة المشاريع وليس شرطاً أن تكون شاملة جميع المراحل والتي تتكون من : 1- البداية ، 2- التخطيط ، 3- التنفيذ ، 4- الإشراف والتحكم ، 5- النهاية .
ويمكن أن تكون ساعات العمل في أي مرحلة مقبولة من Pmi وهي سهلة جداً مع التأكيد على أن يتم إحتسابها بواقع لا يزيد عن 8 ساعات عمل يومية ولخمس أيام أسبوعياً ، وإدارة المشاريع تشمل جميع المجالات الهندسية والإدارية وليست تخصص مستقل أي أنه من الممكن عمل ذلك في مجالك مثل عمل مخططات المباني وخلافه .
بالنسبة للدورات في الأردن يمكنكي الدخول على موقع (pmi-jordan Chapter) لمعرفة المعاهد المعترف بها .
شكراً


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (21 مارس 2007)

*ل*

الاخت ننار
هناك دورات موسميه تعقد من قبل مندوب ال PMI تعلن بالجرائد الرسميه ايضا يمكنك الاستفسار من نقابه المهندسين قسم التدريب وشكرا
او مراجعه العنوان التالي

ليتشا جورج
عماره زينه - شارع الملكه نور
litsa at wanadoo.jo


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ممكن حد يعرفني اين استطيع ان ادرس pmp في مصر


----------



## شباطات (8 أبريل 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم
أعتقد بداية قبل البحث عن شخصية المدرب، يجب العثور على المكان المناسب للتسجيل للدورة، حيث أن المكان الأنسب هو الذي تتوفر فيه هذه الشروط :
1- السمعة
2- الأعتمادية
3- أن تكون مؤسسة غير ربحية.
4- الأقدمية 
5- نوعية الطلاب

لقد قمت بتطبيق هذه الشروط على المعاهد في دبي، و اكتشفت أن أفضل مكان لحضور هذه الدورة هو الأمدايست، وللأشخاص الذين لا يعرفون الأمدايست " المكان الوحيد المعتمد من معهد الإدارة الأمريكي لتقديم الإمتحان" فهو مؤسسة غير ربحية تابعة للحكومة الأمريكية تهدف إلى نشر العلم و الثقافة الأمريكية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. ومقره في دبي في قرية المعرفة بلوك 2b
ما يهمني بالأمر أن أفضل مكان لتقديم الدورة لا بد أن يقوم بتوظيف أفضل المدربين للحفاظ على سمعته وهذا هو واقع الحال
بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن رسوم الدورة معتدلة جدا 4500 درهم ، إذا ما قارناها بالمعاهد التجارية فإنهم يطلبون 7500 درهم. حتى يحصلوا على هامش ربحي.
إخواني هذه ليست دعاية للإمدإيست، فهم في غنى عنها، ولكنها تجربتي الشخصية التي أحببت أن اشارك إخواني و أخواتي بها.
عموما دورتي بدأت يوم السبت 7 ابريل 2007 ، وتستمر في أيام السبت فقط حتى تاريخ 5 مايو 2007 .

ختاما تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
م.جهاد الشباطات


----------



## د.خالد الصالح (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله عليكم مبدعين

اسمحولي اضيف ..
أنا حضرت للمدرب تركي التركي مع ساك للتدريب
مدرب محترف وقدير 
انصحكم بالحضور له 
www.sactr.net/pmp
وسيقدم في الصيف إن شاء الله دورة pmp متقدمة في ماليزيا
www.sactr.net/pmp/adv

والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## shartooh (10 أبريل 2007)

جزيل الشكر للأخ وتد والأخ نبيل ولكن لدي بعض التساؤلات انا عراقي ولا استطيع دخول الاردن ولا الامارات لانة ممنوعة على العراقيين كما تعلمون . وحول الدورة في ماليزيا فأنها لاتعطي شهادة ورسومها مرتفعه جدا ولم تبقى لي الامصر لانهم يستقبلون العراقيين فهل يوجد مركز في مصر بالتنسيق مع شركة بريمافيرا . كذلك احتاج النسخة الانكليزية من البي ام بوك واضيف اني اسعى لأخذ شهادة ايلتس انشاء الله فهل بها فائدة بالنسبة للpmp ووفقكم الله وشكرا اخوكم المهندس علي شرتوح الفلوجي


----------



## shartooh (10 أبريل 2007)

جزيل الشكر للأخ وتد والأخ نبيل ولكن لدي بعض التساؤلات انا عراقي ولا استطيع دخول الاردن ولا الامارات لانة ممنوعة على العراقيين كما تعلمون . وحول الدورة في ماليزيا فأنها لاتعطي شهادة ورسومها مرتفعه جدا ولم تبقى لي الامصر لانهم يستقبلون العراقيين فهل يوجد مركز في مصر بالتنسيق مع شركة بريمافيرا . كذلك احتاج النسخة الانكليزية من البي ام بوك واضيف اني اسعى لأخذ شهادة ايلتس انشاء الله فهل بها فائدة بالنسبة للpmp ووفقكم الله وشكرا اخوكم المهندس علي شرتوح الفلوجي


----------



## shartooh (10 أبريل 2007)

وايضا اريد ان اسأل كيف ارفع لكم بعض البرامج لانة عندي بريمافيرا الخامس مفتوح احنا بالعراقي انسمي مكرك CRACK وايضا لدي STAADpro2006 اذا يفيدكم لانة انتم جدا متعاونين


----------



## godeh2000 (22 مارس 2009)

*في دبي مثلا*

الأخوة الاعزاء 

هذا الرابط يحوي المراكز المتخصصة في دبي في تدريب PMP حسب منهجية PMI

www.pmpdubai.com


----------

